# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  Please Evaluate my R.E.T.F from my photos. I'm worried.

## verb408

Can you please take a look at my frog and tell me if he'll pull through, I just got him delivered to me today. At first I thought it was an amputated hand but it's only an amputated finger. With closer inspection of the amputated finger it looks as if there is a 3/32 bone sticking out.

----------


## Heather

Where did you get this frog? He is sick  :Frown: . The amputation might be able to be healed with antibiotics. The light green spots appear to be a bacterial infection. I can't see the knees well, but he looks to either have injuries to them or infections. The red spots on his underside are not good  :Frown: . This is very sad to see. Do you know if he was wild caught or captive bred? 

You should first contact the seller and notify them of his condition and provide photos. I would request a refund of your money.

Next, he needs a hospital tank. A ten gallon tank is easiest. Use only plain paper towels as substrate and only spring water or dechlorinated tap water. If I were you I'd boil the water and allow it to cool to room temp before using it to be sure to not introduce any bacteria into his tank. Use only this water for his water bowl also. Rinse and change his water in his water bowl daily. Change his paper towels daily also. 

You'll need a vet to prescribe medications to heal all of the wounds. He needs systemic antibiotics and topical for the wounds. I would not delay in contacting a vet. Quick treatment can save him. 

Wash your hands very well, rinse thoroughly, then either wear powder-free gloves or rinse your hands with the spring water or dechlorinated water. Be sure there are no lotions or perfumes on your hands when handling him. Never use hand sanitizer, it can burn them. 

For today, while waiting to hear from a vet, very gently apply ORIGINAL plain neosporin to the foot, his back on the green spots, the dark areas on the knees and the red spots on his underbelly. Be sure to cover the toe area well. Using a rolling motion helps to goop the neo on. You don't need a lot, but try to cover it. 

I am sorry he was delivered to you in this way  :Frown: . Poor little guy  :Frown: . 

To reduce his stress, keep his tank in a calm and quiet area. Cover the back and 2 sides of the tank with something such as green paper. This helps them to feel safe. You'll want to minimize his stress to keep him healing.

----------


## verb408

Its sad to say I've contacted the seller and they told me there will be no refund on this frog nor the D.O.A frog I got today. I just put him in a hospital tank with a water dish and paper towel as substrate. I'll try to see if I can find a vet around here.

learn from my experience guys, I've received a D.O.A frog and the this frog from www.floridaherps.com 

I've sent them photos of this frog and the D.O.A frog the second I unboxed these guys and they pretty much told me "Sorry but ZERO warrantee on frogs".

----------


## Heather

I am very sorry. I know you have been researching to find a good breeder.

----------


## COREY

Ok as a frog breeder  (currently and owner of 14 RETF's and 30 RETF tadpoles) ... i would NEVER EVER sell my frog in this condition... and i would go to the BBB and file a complaint.  This is unsatisfactory and abuse in my eyes.  I would not have even sold you a frog in this condition.  I feel so bad for him and you as a new frog owner... 

Heather.... if you have any advice on how to properly ship one of my new RETF froglets... id like to give one of them to VERB for free.

----------

Lija, XDragonFrogX

----------


## verb408

I've already filed a complaint to BBB, now I'm assuming that the other frog they sent me was already dead or very ill before they sent it to me.

I love this forum it's filled with very knowledgeable and friendly people.

Thank you CJ if you do give me a frog, I live in Santa Clara, CA btw.  :Big Grin:

----------


## COREY

Im located in san diego, CA that makes me feel better its not traveling too far.  I breed from captivity and NEVER ONCE have any of my frogs been ill.  All 14 of my RETFs are captive bred so they are easier to work with...  Im not out to make money.... im just a huge enthusiast... i will sell some to make up for the money i paid for all of my vivarium setups and frogs...but never for a profit.... all i would ask is to help pay for the shipping... but no charge on the frog..... ive never shipped them before...and im limited on quantities so idk if i can guarantee it...but i assure you all my frogs are 100 percent happy and healthy..same with the tadpoles... i have pictures posted in my forum if you would care to look.

----------


## Lisa

Cj, that is extremely sweet of you. Props to you! Verb, its such a shame ti heave to start out this way. Wish thug the best!

 .:* Lisa *:.
laissez le bon temps roulet! :-)

----------


## verb408

Thanks CJ, Just hold one for me whenever I'm in San Diego area which could be in a couple years or so. I have no plans on going down there until my daughter gets old enough o enjoy Disney land.

----------


## COREY

One question i have...did that container have air holes?

----------


## verb408

Yes it had small air-holes in it, you could actually see one of the air holes in the picture.

----------


## COREY

> Yes it had small air-holes in it, you could actually see one of the air holes in the picture.


well they at least did something right...how many days was the shipping?

----------


## verb408

it was shipped and delivered within 24 hours.

----------


## COREY

I have a very hard time believing a RETF died in an overnight shipping.... the altitude was probably what did it.  Just my thoughts

----------


## Eric and Stitch

This is heart breaking. I'm not knowledgeable on how to handle this kind of thing so sadly I can't be of much help. kind of deters me from online frog shops.

----------


## verb408

I'm just going to assume that frog that died during shipment was already dead or in worse shape then that frog that survived. I just think this company sends out unhealthy animals which can be visibly seen and pulls the zero guarantee policy. 

Who in their rite mind or company would send pets out with a fresh injury and unhealthy looking?

----------


## Heather

CJ, this is very kind of you. I have never myself shipped a frog, only received them. A good person to ask is Zach at joshsfrogs, or one of their associates. 

I have unfortunately known of people who have received frogs DOA from random websites, none I would purchase from. It is a very stressful transition for them. Very sad. I am even more upset about the sick, injured fella. Both, unacceptable  :Frown: .

----------


## COREY

> CJ, this is very kind of you. I have never myself shipped a frog, only received them. A good person to ask is Zach at joshsfrogs, or one of their associates. 
> 
> I have unfortunately known of people who have received frogs DOA from random websites, none I would purchase from. It is a very stressful transition for them. Very sad. I am even more upset about the sick, injured fella. Both, unacceptable .



Ya i dont think its right to sell frogs over the internet and ship them...i just think its horrible to take them away like that.    However i pretty positive my captive bred frogs would survive the trip... out to verb... VERB  seriously ill send one out to you ... and if it doesnt make it... i dont even know if i could bare the truth of knowing one of my own frogs didnt make it to you.  How far are you away from san diego? is it within a 3 hour radius?  If thats the case ill drive  him/her to you.  ill just make it a road trip for me.  OH and btw...only order RETF from joshsfrogs.com  its the only reputable website i know and trust.  I purchase all my supplies from them..but i buy my frogs from a local breeder.  Now that i breed my own... im all set.

----------


## verb408

I'm actually ways away from you. Santa Clara is next to San Jose. I wish there was a breeder around my area because I would definitely go that route. Maybe in a few years I'll breed R.E.T.F's.

----------


## Heather

How is your frog doing? Any luck with eating? How are his wounds?

----------


## verb408

I haven't seen him eat yet, should I force feed him something? other than that he is a little active at night and sleeps all day at the top of his quarantine tank. 

By the way I just received two frogs from Josh's Tree Frogs.

The dark one is now bright green.

----------


## Heather

Very pretty! Be sure to keep your injured frog separate from the new frogs.

No, let him try a bit more. How does his hand look? Does he still have the light green spots? And red underbelly spots?

----------


## purpleturtle89

very nice im sure once they settle in his colours will become a lot greener, hows the sick one doing?

----------


## Lindsey

Awe, this is so sad!  And infuriating, poor frog....
I have a white's with a missing/under-developed hand, and he hunts and climbs like a champ.  If you're able to avoid infection (via baytril or metro) he should be just fine.  The healing process will be long and require (as I'm sure you're aware) absolutely a lot of work on your part.
What a shame the vendor isn't willing to work with you.

----------


## verb408

sorry for the typo, I was meaning to say that the dark one turned bright green after finding a cozy spot in the vivarium. 

I would like to take him to the vet but it cost around $70 per visit. I get paid at the end of the month, hopefully he makes it till I get paid. He is housed in a separate tank.

----------


## Lynn

Hi,
Perhaps you could email Dr Frye. He really risks developing a systemic infection  :Frown: 
http://www.frogforum.net/tree-frogs/...-prepared.html
Email lots of photos of the injured area and a description as to what happened.
The cost to you would be for a topical treatment for the broken skin such as SSD ( Silversulfadiazene ) and/or an antibiotic (Metronidizole or Baytril ) to drop on his back -plus shipping. Remember to tell him you have not witnessed the frog eat. This may make a diffidence as to what antibiotic he will choose to prescribe. If you could include the frogs weight in grams it would , also, be helpful to him. 

Congrats on your new  -HEALTHY - Josh frog babies !!!!  Big difference- right.
They need a ton of time to acclimate.
Try not to touch them unless absolutely necessary.  :Smile:  It's hard , but VERY important.
 :Butterfly:

----------


## verb408

I'll e-mail Dr frye after I get out of class tonight. Yes it's a big difference in quality that I've received with Josh's Frogs, I just wished I started with them first. I'm not planning on handling these frogs. I know and understand how sensitive their skin is so I just decided to just treat them like fish. lol. (look but don't touch). 

I have a 18x18x24 exo terra tank, should I get the small or medium uth heating pad?
I live in Northern California BTW

The bulb i'm using is struggling to get the temp up to 80 degrees. it's stuck around 78 degrees.

----------


## Heather

78'F is perfect for a day time temp.

I'm glad you'll be contacting Dr. Frye. He has helped me save my retf rescues.

----------


## verb408

So, I just went to check on the frog and guess who's awake and hanging out in the water pool?

----------


## Heather

Awe  :Smile: . How's he doing today?

----------


## verb408

Florida Herps, Inc Quotes from facebook 

"Now you ***** on Facebook, Froggie Forums and even tried a BBB Claim."

"But ***** to us, write us emails or call us - don't have friends from your Frog Forum come here and flat out lie that they are the ones that bought them"

I love how this company deals with customers after they collected payment.

----------


## Heather

Wow! Did they email you that?

----------


## Lisa

That's terrible. 

 .:* Lisa *:.
laissez le bon temps roulet! :-)

----------


## Heather

They should have said, I'm sorry for what happened. A good company would have offered to replace them, gave you a refund, or at least a store credit.

----------


## Lynn

> Florida Herps, Inc Quotes from facebook 
> 
> "Now you ***** on Facebook, Froggie Forums and even tried a BBB Claim."
> 
> "But ***** to us, write us emails or call us - don't have friends from your Frog Forum come here and flat out lie that they are the ones that bought them"
> 
> I love how this company deals with customers after they collected payment.


How professional !!  :Mad:  Good gracious ! They are terrible!
You wold think they would try to correct things --- even if just to quite you down in an attempt to make _it go-away_!

----------


## COREY

OH really?  They had the audacity to do that after they provided you an injured and dead frog.  They have no room WHAT SO EVER to defend themselves EVEN IN THAT MANNER!!!  UNPROFESSIONAL and UNTRUSTWORTHY and JUST PLAIN OUT RUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   You did submit a BBB statement right?  TO ALL HANDS!!! DO NOT BUY FROM THIS COMPANY!!!  NEED I SAY NO MORE!!!  AHHH THAT MAKES ME SOO ANGRY AND FLUSTERED.  I THINK I JUST GREW MORE BALD!!! :Mad:

----------


## COREY

ALSO i think that company doesnt realize we are family here... ONE TEAM ONE FIGHT...you mess with one of us ...YOU MESS WITH US ALL!!!  GET THE PITCHFORKS!!!!  hahaha

----------


## verb408

It just keeps getting better.

----------


## COREY

Is there a way i can get involved with this thread?  I have a question to ask them.  If not can you ask it for me and post the answer they reply with?

"I understand you are a business and trying to make money.  However,  as a red eye tree frog breeder and them being exotic animals the care for them is a bit more challenging than most frogs.  How is it you sell an INJURED frog?  I can understand the one that dies in travel. (stuff happens)  But i dont understand how you sell an injured one.  (Im pretty sure there is a law against that and i will be doing research to find out)  The type of injury that that frog had (amputated toe) DOES NOT HAPPEN DURING SHIPMENT!!!.  I am glad this person reported you to the BBB she had every right to despite your policys (which I read over thouroughly).  ON a second note:  I saw you commented that the RISKS were much higher and stating that the customer should be aware of the weather and the temperatures during shipment.  As a retailer you are ALSO just as equally as GUILTY (IF NOT MORE) responsible for the death of that frog.  It is in your business best interest to replace the dead frog a differnt time of year when its not so cold out -or- give the customer store credit.  I know alot of people who want those frogs and they all come to be on advice on where to get them when i am not selling myself due to availability.  If you want referrels to your company i would highly suggest doing what i proposed.  Otherwise I will not refer ANYONE to your company from here on out for people who come to me nationaly and internationaly."  
Respectively,

CJ Pelcher
RETF Breeder & Sales
Company *UNDISCLOSED*
SAN DIEGO, CA.

----------


## Lisa

This is ridiculous. My 2 retfs came all the way to new orleans from Cleveland from Mike Novy the second week in January. They were PERFECT. So that is testament that it's all in the company. What BS. And still.... none of their posts have have addressed the poor guy's damaged toe. There is NO excuse for that. Measures me angry and quite sick 

 .:* Lisa *:.
laissez le bon temps roulet! :-)

----------


## verb408

This is their e-mail. sales@floridaherps.com

I'm now filing a animal cruelty complaint to P.E.T.A, hopefully they investigate the frogs living conditions. I'm sure they have many frogs that are in bad shape.

----------


## COREY

> This is their e-mail. sales@floridaherps.com
> 
> I'm now filing a animal cruelty complaint to P.E.T.A, hopefully they investigate the frogs living conditions. I'm sure they have many frogs that are in bad shape.


I am sending an email right now from my GOVERNMENT account.. Maybe that will put a bit of FIRE under there butt. TOTALY UNSAT!!!
How are joshs frogs doing right now...and hows the injured frog???? Keep us updated on 3 of their health status throughout the month! PLEASE KEEP THIS THREAD GOING!!!

----------


## verb408

Thank you everyone for your support. I really appreciate it. 

Sadly to say the remaining frog from www.floridaherps.com did not make it. He passed over last night. 

The two frogs from Josh's frogs seem healthy, they both have very consistent skin coloring (bright green) while they sleep during the day. However, they haven't eaten yet. 

Temps are 78-80 degrees during the day and 70 degrees at night

Humidity is set at 70% day and night sometimes it spikes up to 78% for a few hours. 

The only time I've handled them was to transfer them into their vivarium, other than that I haven't handled them.

Frogs are about 3 months old 

I've read that they need some time to adjust so I'm not that worried yet. I know they are active at night because when I check on them in the morning they are on the same leaf but in a different position. One of them actually pooped on the wall of the vivarium. 

Questions. 

Can these frogs see the food bowl and water bowl when it is pitch black at night? or do they need some sort of very dull light?

How many days should I be worried about them not eating?

----------


## Lisa

Verb, I'm so sorry you lost your lil injured guy. You gave him a fighting chance and I'm glad he spent his last days in a loving home. The other frogs just need time to adjust. Mine took a while. I covered the sides of enclosure which really helped. And made sure I was only cleaning/ feeding right before they woke up as to not disturb them. Lighting at night depends, my rescue likes his red nocturnal bulb bc he had one brie I got him but my ones I got from mike novy like pitch dark. Both eat extremely  well. My rescue is starting to like the dark more. To supplement heat at night since I don't have a light on, I use a 50watt ceramic bulb on a zoomed hygrotherm regulator. My day temps are set to 80 and night to 75.  Hope this helps.

 .:* Lisa *:.
laissez le bon temps roulet! :-)

----------


## COREY

> Thank you everyone for your support. I really appreciate it. 
> 
> Sadly to say the remaining frog from www.floridaherps.com did not make it. He passed over last night. 
> 
> The two frogs from Josh's frogs seem healthy, they both have very consistent skin coloring (bright green) while they sleep during the day. However, they haven't eaten yet. 
> 
> Temps are 78-80 degrees during the day and 70 degrees at night
> 
> Humidity is set at 70% day and night sometimes it spikes up to 78% for a few hours. 
> ...


They dont need the light.  They have great vision. However getting a moonlight bulb to make it easier for YOU to see them is just fine.  I use a blue LED night light.  As soon as i turn on the night light they start to chirp and get friskey!  I dont go 4 days without giving them food.  7 days is when id start to worry about them not EATING if thats the case.

----------


## verb408

Sounds good, I've been changing the water bowl and adding crickets in their food bowl nightly. I have a moonlight bulb but I don't use it. I figure I'll turn it on when they are comfortably adjusted to their new home. 

Does anybody know at what age do they become vocal?

Here is a link of red eyed tree frog calls. 

Red Eyed Tree Frog

----------


## Heather

I read the fb page. That was very impolite and unprofessional. I linked a comment, but they deleted it from their page. It only shows on my page now.  It ended up stirring up a conversation. I always try to be tactful and pleasant, but when people act like it doesn't matter or they don't care, that is when I get angry.

This is very sad  :Frown: . I am glad your frog is at peace and no longer in pain. 

What bothers me most is the uncaring attitude of handling them. Like they are disposable. A reputable breeder would not do such a thing. They should package and handle them carefully as with any living thing. They are sweet innocent animals, causing no harm to anyone. 

This actually tears me up  :Frown: . I am very sorry for your loss and for the loss of the frogs.

I would tear the tank down, bleach what you can and toss the rest. 

:'(

----------


## verb408

He's only been in quarantine since I got him. 

Seriously they speak of the frog as it's a non living object. "We go through these like hotcakes."

These guys are in it strictly for the money. 

I seriously think they have no idea on how to take care of these frogs or what an unhealthy one looks like, being that they sent me this poor frog. 

LOL, I think they just deleted the conversation I had with them on Facebook.

----------


## Heather

It should still show via your posts. Depending on how you feel about it you could click "share" in the right upper corner and it will make it possible for others to see it. Then you can choose for friends, friends of friends, or public as to who can view it.

At this point it's just sad  :Frown: .

----------


## verb408

RECEIVE BUSINESS RESPONSE :
We do not have a warranty of any kind on Frogs. This customer knew that as he explained in this complaint and ordered anyways.   I am sorry they didn't make it, but again we sell them as is and have no warranty.  This is our choice and we sure didn't force this customer to place his order.
Now we would have worked with this customer had he not #1, Had his friends post nasty lies on our Facebook Page, #2, Post lies himself on our Facebook page (again just saying that we are failing to stand behind our warranty - which clear states we have no warranty for frogs) and #3 didn't post more lies online forums.  He never bothered to complain directly to us, just social media and forums.  Strange way to try and get help, but that's okay.
We will not be issuing a refund or credit in this case.
Thank you,
Dr. William Thompson, DVM, DVS

My response back. lol 


This is very unsatisfactory on how this company deals and handles its business. I put my trust with Dr. William Thompson being that he is a Doctor of Veterinary Medicine and he would know the signs of an unhealthy frog. I am no way a Dr. or a Veterinarian but only a frog enthusiast, I know from doing my own research what an unhealthy frog is and the visual signs a frog will have indicating that it may host parasites or have a bacterial infection. Im having no clue on why they would send me a frog that has a freshly amputated finger and visual signs of parasites and a bacterial infection; it nowhere states that I would receive a frog in this condition. 

The first thing I did was call this business and leave a message specifying them to call me back, I have also politely e-mailed them concerning the condition of my order. I did not receive a call back but I received an e-mail and nowhere in this e-mail gave me an indication that they will work with me. 

You can look the post Ive made on www.frogforum.com with this link http://www.frogforum.net/testimonial...ase-avoid.html i have never told anyone to post on this companies Facebook on my regard, so Im assuming this company is feeding you lies in order to blame shift. 

What lie am I posting? I have only posted my thoughts and opinion in which I am allowed to do according to the First Amendment, Im sure this company is illegally punishing me because I am exercising my First Amendment. 

Im expecting a refund because I did not order a frog that has a freshly amputated finger and is a clear host of parasites and bacterial infections. It does not say that anywhere in their website that I may receive a frog in this condition, I have to assume the dead on arrival frog was in equal or less health as the unhealthy one. In my honest opinion I believe this company is a fraud and is sending out unhealthy animals to scam customers knowing they have a zero warrantee on frogs.  

Attached are the photos of the frogs I received. You can clearly see it is very unhealthy. 

Respectfully, 
Christopher G U.S.M.C Veteran

----------


## COREY

MY EMAIL TO THEM

To whom it may concern,
This is in response to one of my family members on the Frog Forum over a sale on 2 RETF’s.  One of which was DOI and One with an amputated toe.
"I understand you are a business and trying to make money. However, as a red eye tree frog breeder and them being exotic animals the care for them is a bit more challenging than most frogs. How is it you sell an INJURED frog? I can understand the one that dies in travel. (stuff happens) But I don’t understand how you sell an injured one. (I’m pretty sure there is a law against that and I will be doing research to find out) The type of injury that that frog had (amputated toe) DOES NOT HAPPEN DURING SHIPMENT!!!. I am glad this person reported you to the BBB she had every right to despite your policies (which I read over thoroughly). ON a second note: I saw you commented that the RISKS were much higher and stating that the customer should be aware of the weather and the temperatures during shipment. As a retailer you are ALSO just as equally as GUILTY (IF NOT MORE) responsible for the death of that frog. It is in your business best interest to replace the dead frog a different time of year when it’s not so cold out -or- give the customer store credit. I know allot of people who want those frogs and they all come to be on advice on where to get them when I am not selling myself due to availability. If you want referrals to your company I would highly suggest doing what I proposed. Otherwise I will not refer ANYONE to your company from here on out for people who come to me nationally and internationally."
Respectively,

CJ Pelcher
Red-Eyed Leaf Frog Breeder & Sales
Company *UNDISCLOSED*
SAN DIEGO, CA. 
V/R,
CJ PELCHER
Petty Officer, USN

----------


## Heather

Very well written. I don't know that they have taken it to heart, but they know how you feel and they are aware of the poor business transaction on their part. I agree, there were no lies. Everything you wrote was true, sadly true. Their retaliation is to cover themselves. Though, if they'd have done good business they they wouldn't even have the email or posts to read or deal with in the first place.

----------


## COREY

This was the company's response:

Who are you?  We are not ever going to discuss another customer’s business with you or anyone.  That is just plain dumb.  Adults can speak and email for themselves.  Its was this kind of **** that made us refuse to help your “family member” in the first place.  He had “friends” posting and email rather then himself.   Had he acted like a man and not had his forum buddies email us we would have gladly replaced the injured one, but not the DOA.  

Have a great day you email address has been added to our blocked list.

Thank you for serving our country.

----------


## verb408

Their response to BBB towards my claim and my response to BBB dealing with my claim. 

Great business ethics on their part cussing and insulting people via e-mail which can be documented and used against them. 

They said I was demanding a refund or replacement, Does this sound demanding?
They also said I never contacted them, I've left an urgent voice mail requesting them to call me back and sent this e-mail after I opened the box. These guys are full of it. (btw they still yet haven't called me as I requested.)

"Hello, I just received my red eyed tree frogs from FedEx and I'm sad to say that I have 1 D.O.A and 1 frog with an amputated right hand. I did not expect to see this when I opened the box. Can you please call me, so that we can make arrangements for a replacement of my order."

----------


## COREY

THe only reason i acted up was after i saw there WE ARE NOT GOING TO REPLACE IT ITS OUR POLICY! I wrote a second email them today as follows:

I mentioned my name in the email.  The person you were dealing with was a female anyway.  I’m not sure if you know about the frog forum but its where people who go for advice for new frogs and what do to in certain situations.  We are not here to question how you operate and please don’t get that impression.  We are just concerned about the injured frog with the amputated toe and the light green spots. (which did pass on 3 days later) =(.   I do understand dead on arrival.  Although there is possibility  you shipped a dead RETF, I am not there to question you since I do know there is a possibility of death in overnight shipping. I am just looking for a slight justification to her being so discontent.   I would rather have not have this person so discontent over your corporation and would like it if you could please send her a NEW and Healthy Red eye Tree Frog at the expense of your company.  It’s very unfortunate to have lost 2 RETFs that she invested in and was so unlucky.  She ended up ordering 2 days later from another corporation and posted photos of 2 very healthy frogs on the forum.  I’m trying to prevent further negative attention to your corporation as I have seen enough already on the forum and YELP reviews.  I’m getting to the point where I am going to give her one of my new babied RETF’s from my last brood just due the experience she went though through was just plain unprofessional and rude.  Please understand even if you don’t agree with the situation that the customer is always right. (type of response you should have with a customer)  It can help your company with future business although this last situation was very damaging.  All in all is I want a resolution for both you and the customer.  So can you PLEASE send her ONE new healthy Red eye Tree frog?  

Thanks

Corey Pelcher
USN

----------


## Caspian

That's just disgusting. Absolutely disgusting.

Has anyone made a Facebook page warning people against this company? If we haven't, please do, and I'll support the page. In fact, I'm going to inform all my friends that FloridaHerps is a disrespectful, cruel, and monstrous company that is only in it for the money, and cares nothing for the animals they sell.

----------


## guilletto

Im not sure...im studying Vet (in Spain) and the light green spots seem to me Fungus...anyway, i think he should do antibiotherapy and anti fungus. In the next link of this forum i saw a good first aid medications. tomorrow im searching in Vademecum the suitable drug against fungus. 
http://www.frogforum.net/tree-frogs/...-prepared.html





> Where did you get this frog? He is sick . The amputation might be able to be healed with antibiotics. The light green spots appear to be a bacterial infection. I can't see the knees well, but he looks to either have injuries to them or infections. The red spots on his underside are not good . This is very sad to see. Do you know if he was wild caught or captive bred? 
> 
> You should first contact the seller and notify them of his condition and provide photos. I would request a refund of your money.
> 
> Next, he needs a hospital tank. A ten gallon tank is easiest. Use only plain paper towels as substrate and only spring water or dechlorinated tap water. If I were you I'd boil the water and allow it to cool to room temp before using it to be sure to not introduce any bacteria into his tank. Use only this water for his water bowl also. Rinse and change his water in his water bowl daily. Change his paper towels daily also. 
> 
> You'll need a vet to prescribe medications to heal all of the wounds. He needs systemic antibiotics and topical for the wounds. I would not delay in contacting a vet. Quick treatment can save him. 
> 
> Wash your hands very well, rinse thoroughly, then either wear powder-free gloves or rinse your hands with the spring water or dechlorinated water. Be sure there are no lotions or perfumes on your hands when handling him. Never use hand sanitizer, it can burn them. 
> ...

----------


## COREY

Sorry verb408 i thought you were a female please forgive me...

----------


## COREY

> That's just disgusting. Absolutely disgusting.
> 
> Has anyone made a Facebook page warning people against this company? If we haven't, please do, and I'll support the page. In fact, I'm going to inform all my friends that FloridaHerps is a disrespectful, cruel, and monstrous company that is only in it for the money, and cares nothing for the animals they sell.


We made a post in our TESTIMONIALS page on this website.

----------


## verb408

lol, I was just about to correct you on that.

----------


## Crystal

> It just keeps getting better. 
> 
> Attachment 50327


This is what you found?  I could cry.  Glad other frogs are doing well.  The people who sold these should be put to sleep.

----------


## bill

> The people who sold these should be put to sleep.


seriously? this is a sad, sad comment and for the first time, makes me embarrassed to be a member of any forum where someone would say that about another human. you can disagree with their business practices and ethics, but to say they should be euthanized? just sad.

----------


## Lynn

I'm sure it has a_ metaphorical_ meaning; if you will . 
I'm sure she did not meant it literally.
 :Smile:

----------


## COREY

> I'm sure it has a_ metaphorical_ meaning; if you will . 
> I'm sure she did not meant it literally.



EEEK Id hope so.  =)

----------


## Ashley

I don't know if I'm allowed to promote other forums on here or not.  But I always check the BOI over at faunaclassifieds before I buy an animal from someone I don't know.  Florida Herps has 3 Bad Guy threads and 2 Info threads about stealing other peoples photos for their own website.

----------


## COREY

I was just working with that issue on my end as well for my website...but i fixed that issue now and im ok thanks to the people on here!!!  Although i was just unaware on how the COPYRIGHT laws work...i thought i could do it for my NON PROFIT educational site... I learned even the copyrights cover that as well..and that willl only apply is CLASSROOM environments... I can provide more information if needed upon request.

----------


## Ashley

They were claiming the animals were their own and the pictures were their own until busted.  Then they got really rude and threatening about it.  Not people I would want to deal with.

----------


## Lynn

> seriously? this is a sad, sad comment and for the first time, makes me embarrassed to be a member of any forum where someone would say that about another human. you can disagree with their business practices and ethics, but to say they should be euthanized? just sad.





> I'm sure it has a_ metaphorical_ meaning; if you will . 
> I'm sure she did not meant it literally.





> EEEK Id hope so.  =)


_Of course !_ 
My goodness, it's simply words used to express feelings w/out any literal meaning at all!  :Flogging a Dead Horse:

----------


## Brian

> My goodness, it's simply words used to express feelings w/out any literal meaning at all!


The words we use to express ourselves are rather important and should be chosen more carefully, especially in a text only medium which lacks the nuances of face to face communication. There are more tactful ways to express anger or disgust at this whole situation.

There's still room for civility in the realm of outrage.

----------


## COREY

geeze guys...go easy on her... its just a forum not a business practical essay. sheesh

----------


## Crystal

> seriously? this is a sad, sad comment and for the first time, makes me embarrassed to be a member of any forum where someone would say that about another human. you can disagree with their business practices and ethics, but to say they should be euthanized? just sad.


Sorry, it was upsetting.  Knee jerk reaction, but I'm not really a jerk.  
I did go look at their fb page, and couldn't decide if the way they were talking to customers was the way they were or because they suffered a recent tragedy.  They did state in Dec that their policy doesn't cover frogs, only reptiles, and they didn't want anyone getting a DOA christmas present.  But if this happens enough to make a post and policy about, maybe they shouldn't be sold in the dead of winter.  If you can't guarantee them, don't send them out knowing they probably won't make it.  I think that's sadder than my dumb comment.

It really was a dumb comment and I really am sorry.  Didn't mean to upset anybody else just because I was upset.

----------


## COREY

your fine crystal... no harm intended, we understand. THanks for your appology.  We love hearing from you though... Hey i made a mistake too the other day...it happens we are human =)

----------


## bill

don't worry Crystal, i don't think anybody thinks you are a jerk or anything, just a person who let their emotions get away from them. i do agree with Brian though, on an open and public forum such as this, words should be thought about carefully before typed  :Smile: 

you are correct, they are a despicable company. i saw many, many posts by them about complaints, and they are rude, harrassing and just down right crude. i, for one, would not be upset to see them go out of business, as i am sure many of people on here would agree.

as far as them selling and shipping frogs during the winter. it's not that they cannot warranty them, they won't. you have to understand, when companies import animals, whether it be frogs, shrimp, fish, reptiles, whatever, the main goal is turn around. and if they have customers willing to take the risk and have a frog shipped during winter, they see it as "oh well, you agreed to it and were willing to take the risk". when i sold and shipped shrimp, i only offered live arrival on over night delivery only. and then, i only offered a refund. no replacements. replacements are easier to deal with if you are breeding them, because well, you can make more and replacement really only costs your shipping costs. but when you import and you offer replacement, it costs the shipping plus the cost of whatever animal you are replacing. that is a sale you could have made to someone else. i know it sounds harsh, but it is the way things are done by some companies. and this is a small company, think of the numbers involved for a company like Petco. 

i hope that explains a bit. selling live animals is a very big p.i.t.a. and there are very few companies out there who do it well. we are just fortunate that many of those that do it well are sponsors of this forum, and that is the first place any member here should shop  :Smile:

----------


## Brian

> Sorry, it was upsetting.  Knee jerk reaction, but I'm not really a jerk.


No one thinks you're a jerk. Just obviously very upset about an upsetting situation :Smile: . A passion for seeing our little froggy friends well treated will always be a good thing :Smile: .

----------


## Lynn

> Sorry, it was upsetting.  Knee jerk reaction, but I'm not really a jerk.  
> I did go look at their fb page, and couldn't decide if the way they were talking to customers was the way they were or because they suffered a recent tragedy.  They did state in Dec that their policy doesn't cover frogs, only reptiles, and they didn't want anyone getting a DOA christmas present.  But if this happens enough to make a post and policy about, maybe they shouldn't be sold in the dead of winter.  If you can't guarantee them, don't send them out knowing they probably won't make it.  I think that's sadder than my dumb comment.
> 
> It really was a dumb comment and I really am sorry.  Didn't mean to upset anybody else just because I was upset.


Crystal,
Don't you worry about your post--- one bit ! 
Your comment should not have been misunderstood. (see #68)
In all due respect to everyone -- we should really move on.

----------


## Gabby

> Ok as a frog breeder  (currently and owner of 14 RETF's and 30 RETF tadpoles) ... i would NEVER EVER sell my frog in this condition... and i would go to the BBB and file a complaint.  This is unsatisfactory and abuse in my eyes.  I would not have even sold you a frog in this condition.  I feel so bad for him and you as a new frog owner... 
> 
> Heather.... if you have any advice on how to properly ship one of my new RETF froglets... id like to give one of them to VERB for free.


I'm just totally randomly joining in (late) here... I came across this website that describes how they pack frogs for shipping- I was taking some froglets on holiday and wanted to know how to keep them safe  :Smile: 

mainTemplate.html

I don't know if this is acceptable or not, but it's worth a shot!

Also, Verb, I'm really sorry about the loss of your frog. From what I can see the way this company is/was acting is disgusting. Absolutely awful.

----------


## COREY

Gabby,

I have learned to ship frogs now.  I use deli containers though in a PERISHABLE white box.  Ive had about 9 successful shipments and 0 deaths at this time during overnight shipping. Thanks for your help=)  I learned how to properly package them through shipyourreptiles.com

Corey

----------


## Gabby

Wow, that's something to be proud of..100% success rate! Well, good on you for caring about the well being of your frogs so much  :Smile:

----------

